# best processor+mobo for around 6k



## mooon (Jan 9, 2013)

suggest me best processor+mobo for around 6k....tight budget! both amd/Intel based. 
processor should be quad core.


----------



## vkl (Jan 9, 2013)

Intel Pentium G630 ~3.3k 
Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H ~3.1k


----------



## mooon (Jan 9, 2013)

thanks. but I want quad core CPU.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 9, 2013)

Not possible. heapest Quad Core is FX-4100 and costs around 6K alone.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Get intel g645 at rs 3300 and gigabyte d2h at rs 3100. For what purpose you are going to use the pc?


----------



## mooon (Jan 9, 2013)

for gaming. I have a HD 6670. I want to upgrade my processor n mobo. I am in a tight budget.


----------



## Naxal (Jan 9, 2013)

WHat is your present configuration ?

For HD6670 I dont think Intel G645 wont be any problem !!! You can go eyes closed with this processor for the mentioned grfx card. Infact even it (Intel G645 Dual Core Pentium) can handle far higher end grfx cards also.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes intel g645 is so strong that it beats fx 4100, fx 6100 in gaming.intel g645 can  handle upto hd 7850.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 9, 2013)

^No, G645 cannot match Fx4100 in terms of performance, an i3 will match it

OP .. get G645 and mobo, you are out of options at that limited budget


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 9, 2013)

^  no dude even g630 beats fx 4100,6100,8120 in gaming

see here - *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gaming-cpu-review-overclock,3106-2.html

and also this - 

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gaming-fx-pentium-apu-benchmark,3120-10.html


read it carefully dude!!


----------



## mooon (Jan 10, 2013)

are g645/630 future proof? atleast for 2 years??
bdw, its hard to believe QUAD CORE FX4100 beaten by DUAL CORE Pentium :/


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 10, 2013)

dont expect 6k budget for both CPU and Mobo to be futureproof.. It will do everything well, except gaming


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2013)

games should run fine using the G645 but not heavily multi threaded apps - the only component Op may upgrade later is the GPU.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 11, 2013)

mooon said:


> are g645/630 future proof? atleast for 2 years??
> bdw, its hard to believe QUAD CORE FX4100 beaten by DUAL CORE Pentium :/



No. Dual core Pentiums are good only for low end office builds. Good quad core processor should be minimum if you want to future-proof your PC for next 2 years.
Although the meaning of the word 'future-proof' varies from person to person.


----------

